# Any photos of broken MT 'Dales disc mounts



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Wondering if anyone has photos or more info on the few reports of frames breaking / cracking on the Cannondale rear disc mounts.

PK


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

If you check the archives over at DF, you might find some pictures, or info on where to find them. There was some discussion about that several years ago. The disc mounts with the egg-shaped hole were apparently okay for tandem use, but the ones with the S-shaped hole were not.
Did you break a frame?


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

I did a bunch of looking on various websites. From talking with Alex and not finding any information about the egg shaped lightening hole having issues, I am not so sure that the 1999 to current Cannondale tandem frames have a brake dropout failure issue.

I had previously heard about the "S" shaped lightening hole single bikes having some failures, and even found this recent post with a photo of a failed dropout.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=541041

PK


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

This confused me, too, because if I recall correctly 1999 was the first year Cannondale offered rear disc mounts, and the space beneath mine is oval shaped. I don't think I've yet seen an 'S' shaped hole in a tandem frame.

The '99s tabs weren't fully IS compliant -- their face is set in too far from the inside of the dropout, so calipers require spacers. I don't know when that was corrected and/or if it played a hand in any breakage issues.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Finally found a photo of a non egg shaped dropout. This bike is on E-Bay. Guessing these are the ones that have failed, so yes they do exist on tandems.

PK


----------

